# Opening Day 2011



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Good luck to all of the Ohio hunters that are headed out this morning for gun season, stay dry and most of all BE SAFE out there, Post your results when you get in this evening.

Man is it RAINING !!!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Respectable 8 pt this morning - Tusc cty. Photo later.
By 10:40 in the morning I was in my tree stand questioning my sanity due to the great weather. I'd had a spike come thru at 20 yds and that was it besides squirrels and blue jays. About 10:44 I heard 3 shots from over the ridge behind me and knew the only one over there was the landowner. Sure enough I could see a big bodied deer with a nice rack hauling the mail over the ridge about 60 yds out. He slowed down to a fast walk when he got into a very thick area of briars and saplings. I picked what I thought was a good line thru the brush, his shoulder hit it and boom. He went a couple of steps and piled up in some really thick stuff. My son was hunting a few hundred yards away came over and found him before I could even get out of my stand. The ol' Winchester 1200 smoothbore/Remington Slugger combo comes thru again.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

congrats seaturd hope you stayed dry


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Skunked and swamped here...


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Hunted in Muskingum County. Seen 3 deer. One big buck that was too far away to shoot. Missed a big doe as it ran by at about 40yrds...


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Love that rack! Beams almost meet and nice brows. Congrats!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I had 23 does in gun range throughout the day, but no bucks.
This year I didnt connect on a shooter buck during bow season,so I am still looking.The weather looks like it will improve later this week.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Skunked in Wayne county, passed on a small buck duringbthe last few minutes of shooting light. Only deer I saw all day. Heard maybe 30 shots all day.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)

No deer seen in Fairfield County.

I hope this weather changes for the better soon.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Got a nice 5 pointer last evening. Deer was all legs. GW checked him and said he was a 2-1/2 yr old. Gonna be good eatin. Sure was a tough day out there with the rain. Thanks goodness for my Buckwing umbrella !!! Mike


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Saw opening day numbers were down 40% compared to last year. Wow! Bet the weekend numbers will look better once this front moves out...


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

We sat all day in that monsoon yesterday and never seen one deer, and heard nearly no shooting. I did see one doe that someone had taken but that was it for the entire day. The 200 acres we hunt is crawling with deer but for some reason they were nowhere to be seen yesterday. I hunted at the house today, seen one really nice buck this morning on the way back from taking my daughter to school. But unfortunately he was headed AWAY from my farm. He crossed the road up from my place and headed towards my neighbors they don't hunt so I know if he holed up over there chances are he's still kicking. I didn't hear one shot all day today not even off in the distance either the DNR herd numbers are way off or this front has things seriously fouled up.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll be out in the morning as the deer should be movin hard. Also, I don't know if they changed the regs but we lose the 30 minutes before and after during gun season. Last bit of light means no shooting allowed. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Wannabitawerm said:


> I'll be out in the morning as the deer should be movin hard. Also, I don't know if they changed the regs but we lose the 30 minutes before and after during gun season. Last bit of light means no shooting allowed. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


Sure didn't stop one yoyo. I heard a shot well off in the distance while I was still fastening my harness in my stand. It was dark! I could barely make out the outlines of trees around me.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Shooting hours are 30 min before sunrise to sunset if i'm not mistaken


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

powerstrokin73 said:


> Shooting hours are 30 min before sunrise to sunset if i'm not mistaken


Hunting hours

Deer Hunting Hours Archery season hours are 1/2 hour before sunrise to 1/2 hour after sunset.

Deer Gun Season, Youth Deer Gun Season, the Early Muzzleloader Season, and Statewide Muzzleloader Season hours for deer hunting are 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset 

This is from odnr website


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Was out all day again today...Ended up shooting a button buck, (which I thought was a doe!  ) It will still eat good! There were 3 other deer taken off the farm I hunt today, and at least 2 bucks on monday...Alot of hunters out there, only seen this one deer today and it was bedded down when I seen it and it stood up and took a tru-ball to the vitals!


----------

